# Kushti: Dands



## blackdiamondcobra (Jun 6, 2016)

My new outtakes series from the forthcoming Physical Body 3 on the Dand or hindu pushup.


----------



## ShawnP (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting that blackdiamondcobra, very informative.


----------

